# franchi, beretta, ruger o/u



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I would like some opinions please. I won a ruger red label. I can take it in 12 or 20. I can take the value in Gander bucks. I am looking at a used beretta 686 white onyx 20 ga, 1999 manufacture date. I am also looking at a Franki Veloce 20 ga o/u

The Berretta is priced right at a 1000.00. Chrome lined barrels, Mono block lock up sytem that is as strong as they come, The answer should be easy. I have not seen the gun yet, but it has a '99 manufacture date so it must be in fairly decent shape. Gander has it in another state and will ship it. How bad can a 20 ga that old be beat up. Who pays 1600 for a 20 and then trashes it in 6 years. Highly unlikely it was used as a trap gun, being its a 20. Besides, berettas wear in, not wear out.

The Franchi is a pretty gun, and light. Good Italian craftsmanship as well. Does anyone out there have a Franchi Veloce 20? Is the recoil on the thing thing worse than other 20's since it weigh jus 5.5 lbs? Its going to be a dove gun so recoil may be an issue.

The Red label is plain jane, but my buddy is a custom engraver and will "cut" me a great deal. The White onyx also offers the same opportinity for some engraving space. The ruger lockup system isnt the type that will last for generations like the beretta. The Ruger will shoot steel nicely though.

As u can see, my head tells me the Beretta is the right choice. I already own a Silver Pigeon and shoot well with it.

Lets hear the peanut gallery. Give me thopughts and experiences with the 3 guns. I have heard Rugers kick like mules. I FEAR the volce will due to its light weight. Used guns scare me a little, but not a used Berretta.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have the 686 White Onyx in a 12 guage and just love the gun..very, very solid feeling. I wouldn't worry about the performance of the gun, but I would like to take a look at the wood before I made a purchase. If they're selling it for $1000 is must be in pretty good shape, though. How much are the 20 guages going for new? I bought mine this spring for $1399 at Scheel's, I see now they're going for $1599.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have a Beretta 686 White Onyx Sporting and I love it. I'm really looking forward to giving the thing a workout on targets this coming year. I only have about 250 rounds through it mostly on skeet and doves.

I like the way the gun balances compared to others but mine has 32" barrels and most guys don't like them that long. They have a good action that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have shot one of those franchis they are a heck of a good gun... but I would take the red label, because of the big four it is the only one made in the us and it fits me just like the franchi. All three of those are great guns though... so it comes out to personal preference.


----------

